# Camping les Medes l'Estartit Spain



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone has been to camping les Medes in l'Estartit, Spain in winter & maybe Christmas/New Year. Any information would be gratefully received. Just wondering if many Brits stop there. Thanks
Rosmic


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Stayed there several times but not for a couple of years now. There always used to be a few Brits there and it isn't too far out of town if you want to walk in. Good area to cycle in but can be quite cold at that time of year. There is a heated indoor swimming pool but you have to wear a cap for some reason. They sell them but you can use your own if you have one. Once when we stayed there a lady came in to give spanish lessons in the bar area and other activities were organised. All in it is a reasonably good place to stay for a while.

Ivan


----------

